# Narrow winter tires



## JdlBT (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone using winter tires narrower than the original ones? I am considering using 205/60R16, any comments?

Thx!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a 1 cm difference between a 215/60-16 and a 205/60-16. I chose the former option since they're a very common size, are the OEM size, and have a slightly taller sidewall than the 205's. Plus 205/60-16 is impossible to find if you need a new tire. 

These cars should be pretty good in the snow with snow tires considering they're FWD with traction control and stability control.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

With a 215 tread width I wouldn't sweat going narrower, they are pretty narrow already


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

JdlBT said:


> Anyone using winter tires narrower than the original ones? I am considering using 205/60R16, any comments?
> 
> Thx!


I used the 215/60/16 snows last winter here in Minnesota. No problems up to 14". Cruze was a little plow.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> I used the 215/60/16 snows last winter here in Minnesota. No problems up to 14". Cruze was a little plow.
> 
> 
> +1


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I was planning on buying 215/60/16 snow's for this winter...sounds like that is the right size by what everyone is saying


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No reason why not to go OEM size. 

Semi-related: Be prepared for sticker shock when purchasing winter tires/wheels. My setup was a very pretty penny with alloys and TPMS sensors for maximum OEM-ness. Savings can be had by getting the cheapest possible winter tires on steel wheels, and forgoing TPMS sensors (IF it doesn't mess with Stabilitrak or traction control).


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

sciphi said:


> No reason why not to go OEM size.
> 
> Semi-related: Be prepared for sticker shock when purchasing winter tires/wheels. My setup was a very pretty penny with alloys and TPMS sensors for maximum OEM-ness. Savings can be had by getting the cheapest possible winter tires on steel wheels, and forgoing TPMS sensors (IF it doesn't mess with Stabilitrak or traction control).


 
I have been really debating between getting alloy rims or steel rims as it's hard to find a lightweight rim like the eco rims and tires...but some alloy rims can be heavier then steel...

decisions, decisions


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I spent $400.00 on a set of OEM LT wheels on Ebay, TPMS sensors were $35ish apiece and the tires were about $500.00, so all and all dropped about $1000.00 but I don't have to mess up my ECO wheels all winter or mount/dismount the tires repeatedly. If you plan on having the car for awhile it may be a worthwhile investment


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I spent $400.00 on a set of OEM LT wheels on Ebay, TPMS sensors were $35ish apiece and the tires were about $500.00, so all and all dropped about $1000.00 but I don't have to mess up my ECO wheels all winter or mount/dismount the tires repeatedly. If you plan on having the car for awhile it may be a worthwhile investment


I can't find OEM wheels on eBay  

but Ggmpartsdirect has some. (i only need the steels and caps) I'm just waiting for a quote....


----------



## davranyou (Sep 27, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I spent $400.00 on a set of OEM LT wheels on Ebay, TPMS sensors were $35ish apiece and the tires were about $500.00, so all and all dropped about $1000.00 but I don't have to mess up my ECO wheels all winter or mount/dismount the tires repeatedly. If you plan on having the car for awhile it may be a worthwhile investment


+1

The cost of swapping winter and summer rubbers on the same rims twice a year is an excellent reason to buy the extra set of rims. Any depreciation on the rims is offset by the savings of swapping tires. For me, this used to cost me $125 in the Fall and the Spring!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

davranyou said:


> +1
> 
> The cost of swapping winter and summer rubbers on the same rims twice a year is an excellent reason to buy the extra set of rims. Any depreciation on the rims is offset by the savings of swapping tires. For me, this used to cost me $125 in the Fall and the Spring!


Agreed! 

With rims and tires I can just swap myself. Save $250 every year.


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

proper downsizing would have you use a 65 profile if going for 205 width. Both 215/60/16 and 205/65/16 will give you less than 1% overall diameter difference from stock tires. 205/65/16 is a common size and should give you plenty of choice. I have used narrower than stock tires on all my winter setups so far for the last 10 years.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I went with 205/60 15. The tire were slightly cheaper than 215/60/15. Both are less than 1% off the stock 225/50/17 on the ltz


----------

